# Anyone used Raffles in Cheshire as their selected breeder?



## popz2018

Hi

We are in line to buy a cavapoo from Raffles in Cheshire next month (April 2018). I have searched high and low for a breeder as I'm terrified of unknowingly "supporting" a puppy farm. We settled for Raffles in the end, however.. I have recently found some bad reviews since autumn 2017 where people have had very sad experiences. Sick puppies, some dying from parovirus and gardia. Has anyone else bought from them? If so, what was your experience please?? 

Thanks!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Just had a bit of an internet search - try Puppy Love page and facebook page - they appear to be a very large scale breeder with a whole host of serious complaints against them


----------



## beckymnd

This all looks SUPER concerning. I would avoid completely!  

http://puppylovecampaigns.org/your-stories/


----------



## popz2018

I contacted several previous buyers from Raffles via their Facebook group and several replied. All of them rated them very highly and said their dogs were all healthy. I also did the 2 hr trip to visit Raffles this weekend as I wanted to see it for myself and I felt they were very professional and their dogs most importantly, looked happy and healthy. I queried the bad reviews and according to Raffles, these people didn’t follow the guidelines. Apparently, one person took their pup, age 8-9wks to a pub before its 2nd vaccination. I also contacted their local council and asked if they had any issues with this breeder. They assured me they had the correct licence, been inspected by councils animal welfare inspector etc.. so anyway, my personal impression is that Raffle is actually what it says on their website. A large breeder but ethical and keen on animal welfare. They asked a lot about how many hrs I work, if we have a garden etc. They also offer to vaccinate the pups fully before they leave.


----------



## Eltasho

popz2018 said:


> I contacted several previous buyers from Raffles via their Facebook group and several replied. All of them rated them very highly and said their dogs were all healthy. I also did the 2 hr trip to visit Raffles this weekend as I wanted to see it for myself and I felt they were very professional and their dogs most importantly, looked happy and healthy. I queried the bad reviews and according to Raffles, these people didn’t follow the guidelines. Apparently, one person took their pup, age 8-9wks to a pub before its 2nd vaccination. I also contacted their local council and asked if they had any issues with this breeder. They assured me they had the correct licence, been inspected by councils animal welfare inspector etc.. so anyway, my personal impression is that Raffle is actually what it says on their website. A large breeder but ethical and keen on animal welfare. They asked a lot about how many hrs I work, if we have a garden etc. They also offer to vaccinate the pups fully before they leave.




We bought our Alfie from Raffles and we cannot speak too highly of the staff at Raffles, they were excellent and are always there to give you advice and help at any time. We have kept in touch and they welcome any updates on your new furry pal.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jassam

I appreciate that this is now an old post but I am now in the same situation as the OP and very strongly considering a raffles cockapoo and so am open to any feedback (good or bad) from other that have used them.
I do have allergies (I'm fine with some cockapoos, others I'm allergic to, generally curlier coat the better) which I why I am leaning towards raffles as they seem to wait until at least 6 or 7 weeks before allowing puppy selection and appear to want to work with potential puppy parents on this matter to save heartache down the line. 
Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## 2ndhandgal

With allergies being a factor I would actually go for a breed rather than a crossbreed so you can spend time with both pups and adults to make sure you will not have allergies. I have heard of people with cockapoo pups becoming allergic when the adult coat came in and then having to rehome them


----------



## NovaLuna

I would echo what 2ndHandGal has said with regard to the allergies. 

I was really unsure what kind of coat our cockapoo pup would have until she was around 6 months old. She looked entirely like a cocker spaniel until then and then suddenly her curls came in, now she looks like a curly cocker spaniel. We didn't choose a cockapoo because of their non-shedding qualities, which is a good thing as Luna is far from non-shedding! 

Have you considered a mini/toy poodle? They are beautiful dogs and at least you are more likely to know what type of coat you will get!


----------



## Eltasho

*Raffles Cockapoo*

Our Raffles cockapoo is now 2 years old, cannot recommend Raffles enough.
We are still in touch with them and they are always highly delighted to hear from us.


----------



## Gems82

Hey Popz2018 I was just wondering if you did end up getting your puppy from Raffles. I have put my name on their pre-reserve list and I just wanted to get some feedback on your experience with them. Many Thanks.


----------



## JT1

*Raffles*

We bought Maisie from Raffles on 2nd Jan 2019 although an older puppy she is beautiful and has a wonderful nature. I’ve called Mark a couple of times for advice and they have always been very helpful. If i was to buy another puppy I would go to Raffles without a doubt


----------



## Miss Lolly P

*Raffles*

Hi everyone
I am new to the group. 
I wanted to see if anyone else got their dogs from Raffles, and what their experiences were. I have also recently been added to the Raffles pre-reserve list. However, just like Popz2018 I only saw the negative reviews once i had applied to be on their list and paid the £250 non refundable deposit. Obviously, I am now feeling extremely worried and anxious about this. What the negative reviews are describing are quite horrific experiences with dealing with them, as well as puppies dying and getting sick, people have been threatened. 
I note Popz2018 has not been back on here to say whether they did go ahead. I would like to know if they did. Has anyone else got their dog from there since the last few comments?
Thank you for reading
Miss Lolly P


----------



## MissDarci

I would be careful. Despite recommending them before (I picked up pup 2 last year) I would not recommend any more. I know of many sick puppies over and above those stories documented on puppy love. Gardia in particular. Worms, kennel cough and ear mites too. Dogs are leaving there poorly. Its not isolated like suggested and I know the people who've spoken to me certainly didnt take their puppy to a pub. I fell for all the bull**** explanations too. My puppy was fully vaccinated on collection and still had Gardia! Weeks of stress and worry. Also when they tell you that blood in stools is normal dont believe them. 
Its absolutely not! Knowing what I know now it doesnt sit well with me that any breeder can have up to 49 bitches. There were multiple litters being collected when I was in last summer. Certainly cant have them all in their kitchen when they are born. You'll meet the parents but you wont see your dog interact with them. Patents get carried in and out. In my opinion it a posh puppy farm which unfortunately works within the law. Council are well aware of recent issues too. I'd avoid and look for a home breeder. I'm sure any ethical breeder would return your deposit if you share the concerns you have with them! Good luck


----------



## NOTARAFFLES

Just wanted to let you know my thoughts here. I got my pup who is now almost a year old from these people who are supposed to be a "reputable breeder" . My pup came home and had loose stools, she took herself off her food (breeder provided) I took her to the vets who treated her for a paracistic infection (parvo, giardia etc) they said she didn't have parvo as she would have deteriorated much quicker. After the first week though she had a rectal prolapse. I was in contact with the breeder and they paid for her insurance, she also got her paw stuck in her puppy pen on the same day (breeder also paid for this too.) since then I have been contacted by ALOT of people who have also been contacted by others who have had sick pups. Their pups have had mites, giardia, heart problems, pneumonia, bardotella and the list goes on. I have spoken to the breeder about me being contacted by others and they have a well rehearse speech about they sometimes get things wrong but they always look after their pups... My pup is fine now except for the occasional throwing up randomly but others are not..

Between jan-may last year they had over 60litters the litter list has been updated recently and we now have evidence that between Jan- Oct there were 100+ litters, all to seperate bitches. I asked about this figure and was told this wasnt correct, that they don't know how many liters there have been as they don't pan to have X amount a month. All 60 + litters have been tacked and there are multiple sources online. There seems to be pups coming out every week, you can keep an eye on the "available pup page" and check yourself.

When you meet the parents they are carried out to you, when you meet your pup they're not with their litter mates... Well mine wasnt she was handed to me when I collected her. When I collected her there were at least three maybe four litters (different breed) leaving at the same time as her.
I have since found out a few owners with pups with congenital problems after they "health test" their parents correctly.. Well not their mums I only have one certificate for the dad so who knows! The vet has signed off soooo many pups that have been ill.. And I'm talking giardia, heart problems, a lady I've spoken to has a pup with an eye problem that they cant insure their dog for, I've got another with a £7k bill that they refuse to pay for as pup was out of the UK when the owner can prove this wasn't a stipulation on their website at the time... Guess what guys they changed the website.. I've got a lady with a pup with extra toes.. Vet and raffles didn't notice.. How can you not notice an extra toe on your pups? Kennel cough, bodetella, mites, a dog vommitted live worms, your dog will most like come home with bloody diarrhea literally it WILL have blood in! These stories you have heard they ARE real. These threats you've heard about ARE real. The legal team is very good and they can't be named publically by those who comment negatively. Take a look at fb at the cavapoo owners uk group and have a look at the 116 comments to my post there. All owners with similar stories. They were not named! The owners are starting to talk they are starting to realise their pup wasn't the ONLY one. And they want you prospective buyers to be aware and to go somewhere else. 

Oh and a deposit by law has to be refundable you may want to go check that out. 


I really would not recommend them.


----------



## Miss Lolly P

Thank you so much for your responses. I am so glad that I have looked into this further, just wish I had done it before and had not been taken in by their website. I am definitely not going ahead with getting a pup from them.
I contacted my credit card company and they said I would not be able to get my deposit back as it is stated on Raffles website that it is non refundable, and therefore they would have it stated in their terms and conditions. I think I will contact them again to double check this. Thank you again everyone.


----------



## Miss Lolly P

I really hope the word spreads more and more about what is going on there and they get their licence taken away. They started their non refundable deposit from November last year, so obviously they were getting affected by people pulling out after paying them the pre-reservation fee and having to pay them back, but now it looks like they can get away with it. I've had a quick read on the WHICH website about getting money back from a 'non-refundable deposit' and I don't think I will be able to.


----------



## MissDarci

That's shocking about the deposit. It's a shame that a reputable breeder needs to take steps like that! I hope you find yourselves a lovely wee puppy soon. X


----------



## alrmoliveira

Im glad you are not going through with Raffles. They are obviously a puppy farm. I joined a Facebook group for cockapoo owners and they have blocked people that ask questions a such as where is the puppy’s mother or any negative comments. Please do not buy from them 😞 I got my lovely boy from an amazing person in Lincolnshire, happy to pass on the contact. Important when you get a puppy from a good breeder you might have to wait. Better wait and have a healthy puppy than to give money to puppy farms 😞


----------



## Julia001

It’s a posh puppy farm. Don’t be taken in by the website!!!!!!! Avoid.


----------



## AltHA

I received this from a breeder (not raffles which I pulled out of,) ...is it reasonable? "The Kc didn’t acknowledge cross breeds till they found out everyone else did. So then they set up some sort of club to accept them. *They didn’t like missing out on all the money they were losing... if you want to come down to us I will talk to you. *We only have pups from our own dogs we don’t buy any .."


----------



## Rockie

I am on Raffles pre-reserve list. & just like others I only saw all the bad reviews after joining it. Has anyone been successful on getting their deposit back.


----------



## JT1

*Raffles*

I have the two most beautiful cockapoos from Raffles , 18 months and 9 months old, they have been perfect from day one. Well behaved, easy to train, laid back and very sociable. 

I can’t fault Raffles and if I needed any advice they were always happy to help. I know of other families that have bought puppies from Raffles and they have also been very pleased with their fur ball. 

I can’t fault our girls😄


----------



## AltHA

The number one rule ive picked up of checking for ethical dog breeding and making sure mum dogs aren't suffering is seeing pups with the mums and making sure they aren't breeding more than 3-4 times over their first 4/5 years (and not after that). I saw no evidence that persuaded me Raffles keeps to these guidelines ...quite the opposite. It looked like a massive money making machine. We should be able to see a healthy happy bitch with puppies (not through a camera and not carried in!) and be assured she isn't being overbred. Also that puppies aren't being bought from elsewhere...no way of knowing that. In that case they mums could also be badly treated and there's no way of knowing. The whole thing looked good on surface but was very worrying so I stepped away from it.
I have just visited a hobby breeder this weekend...couldn't be more opposite. We Met parent dogs and the grandma dog and where the fur babies will be born. Once born we will.visit and see pups with their mum and dad dogs in situ. 
My heart breaks for the bitches being overbred and abused ...many end up in rescue centres having been abandoned. Seems that we need to call for.much better rules for dog breeding.


----------



## Hippy321

JT1 said:


> *Raffles*
> 
> I have the two most beautiful cockapoos from Raffles , 18 months and 9 months old, they have been perfect from day one. Well behaved, easy to train, laid back and very sociable.
> 
> I can’t fault Raffles and if I needed any advice they were always happy to help. I know of other families that have bought puppies from Raffles and they have also been very pleased with their fur ball.
> 
> I can’t fault our girls😄


Can I ask if you were able to meet the mum and dad when you visited/collected pups?
Thx


----------



## Hippy321

Rockie said:


> I am on Raffles pre-reserve list. & just like others I only saw all the bad reviews after joining it. Has anyone been successful on getting their deposit back.


we have done the same and was wondering what you decided to do and whether you got your deposit back?


----------



## monalisasmiler

Miss Lolly P said:


> Thank you so much for your responses. I am so glad that I have looked into this further, just wish I had done it before and had not been taken in by their website. I am definitely not going ahead with getting a pup from them.
> I contacted my credit card company and they said I would not be able to get my deposit back as it is stated on Raffles website that it is non refundable, and therefore they would have it stated in their terms and conditions. I think I will contact them again to double check this. Thank you again everyone.


----------



## monalisasmiler

I have just come across this page after paying my deposit, thank heavens, Miss Lolly did you manage to get your deposit back, I thought I had done my research but obviously not


----------



## Miss Lolly P

monalisasmiler said:


> I have just come across this page after paying my deposit, thank heavens, Miss Lolly did you manage to get your deposit back, I thought I had done my research but obviously not


Hi Monalisamiler

Yes, they actually gave it back to me with no questions asked. I sent an email and said my circumstances had changed.

I would say that if I lived closer I would have arranged to of gone to visit them and speak to them face to face, and see for myself what their set up is like. 

I believe they have information now on their website which refers to all the bad reviews they had in the past. From the research I did, and from what other people have said on this post - you should always see the mum interacting with her puppies. It seems they don't do this at Raffles and therefore when they bring you the mother (and father) to see you have no way of knowing it is the actual mother, but again I may have felt different if I went to the facility for myself. It is a difficult decision to make as you get so excited at the thought of making that first step of getting a puppy and then feel so bad that you may have made a big mistake. 

There are a lot of people that have had dogs from there, and have had no trouble at all. Read as much as you can about Raffles, contact people direct that have had dogs from them if you see any on any facebook pages, forums and maybe try and contact other breeders to ask their opinion before you make up your mind. If you can and they are not too far away go and visit them - I think that would help you make your own mind up, and if you don't like the feel of the place/people you can say you are no longer interested. 
Good luck.


----------



## Rockie

Hippy321 said:


> we have done the same and was wondering what you decided to do and whether you got your deposit back?


They offered me my deposit back if I visited & still wasn't happy/had concerns. Which I thought was very fair of them. They gave me all the info I asked for. They also gave me permission to contact other people that have brought form them. My own choice, not people they recommend. Again very fair. I'm well aware they are a large kennel breeder, that was never my concern. Sick puppies like anyone is my concern. I will visit & I have spoken to quite a lot of people on Instagram & fb who have had puppies from them. & reassuringly there are a lot more people that have had good experience with them & have very healthy puppies. When buying from any breader you've got to have an open mind, listen to all sides of the story. If I could I would go with a home breader...not from pets at home ext...one recommended.


Hippy321 said:


> we have done the same and was wondering what you decided to do and whether you got your deposit back?


----------



## monalisasmiler

Thanks Rockie glad all sorted they did seem fair and it is difficult on reading reviews and judging and the puppies were very cute hopefully things are sorted there now.


----------



## Renforth

Miss Lolly P said:


> I really hope the word spreads more and more about what is going on there and they get their licence taken away. They started their non refundable deposit from November last year, so obviously they were getting affected by people pulling out after paying them the pre-reservation fee and having to pay them back, but now it looks like they can get away with it. I've had a quick read on the WHICH website about getting money back from a 'non-refundable deposit' and I don't think I will be able to.


I have been a pre reserve with them and I received a refund this evening


----------



## Rafflesscam

I looked into getting a raffles dog and contacted them in 2019 with a view to get a pup a year later. I wanted to get one for my sons when he started school. I monitored when they opened their reserve lists and paid my deposit in march to get the pup in Autumn 2020. Then covid happened and everyone wanted a puppy. Raffles took their price list down, I contacted them and they assured me I would pay the price we had agreed. Then they changed their mind and said the only way I could have the pup was if I paid an additional £600 on top of the £1400. Their website says you can trust us to do the right thing and I explained how excited my son was and it’s not right to let him down. They didn’t care - they gave me my deposit back but they would prefer to make an additional £600 and sell to someone who will probably give the dog up when they’re back full time working. Money is the driving force with this company. They appear to operate like puppy farm but set in nice surroundings. The dogs are not any concern to them, making money is the sole reason they are churning out as many dogs as they are. I was disgusted that they would use the pandemic as the reason to hike up the prices. They broke my little boys heart over a dog he’s been promised for 18 months for the sake of an extra £600. These are not family breeders, they don’t care about family, they just care about making money. You can’t leave a negative review on either their Facebook page or website. Look on the lovepuppy site and raffles are top of the list for puppy farm breeders.


----------



## Renforth

Rafflesscam said:


> I looked into getting a raffles dog and contacted them in 2019 with a view to get a pup a year later. I wanted to get one for my sons birthday and when he started school. I monitored when they opened their reserve lists and paid my deposit in march to get the pup in September 2020. Then covid happened and everyone wanted a puppy. Raffles took their price list down, I contacted them and they assured me I would pay the price we had agreed. Then they changed their mind and said the only way I could have the pup was if I paid an additional £600 on top of the £1400. Their website says you can trust us to do the right thing and I explained how excited my son was and it’s not right to let him down. They didn’t care - they gave me my deposit back but they would prefer to make an additional £600 and sell to someone who will probably give the dog up when they’re back full time working. Money is the driving force with this company. They are a glorified puppy farm set in nice surroundings. The dogs are not any concern to them, making money is the sole reason they are churning out as many dogs as they are. I was disgusted that they would use the pandemic as the reason to hike up the prices. They broke my little boys heart over a dog he’s been promised for 18 months for the sake of an extra £600. These are not family breeders, they don’t care about family, they just care about making money.


----------



## Rafflesscam

Renforth said:


> Woww wow wow.. NOT JUST US THEN?!!! SAME here paid deposit pre reserve in March for July and now just found out we have to pay an additional £600.. I obviously had a few back and forth emails.. They weren't very accommodating.. Returned my deposit even tho I hadn't asked for it!!!! I responded with I assume we've been binned off now I'm questioning this increase affecting old customers..
> Fuming to the extreme and also a very upset 10 year old..
> How can they get away with this???


Awful isn’t it - their website is just so misleading! No chance of getting a pup now with how the market is. I can understand them increasing prices but not to customers they’ve already gone into an agreement with. What can we do though? Financially there’s no loss, it’s just the upset to the children and yourself which I think is actually much worse!


----------



## Renforth

Rafflesscam said:


> Awful isn’t it - their website is just so misleading! No chance of getting a pup now with how the market is. I can understand them increasing prices but not to customers they’ve already gone into an agreement with. What can we do though? Financially there’s no loss, it’s just the upset to the children and yourself which I think is actually much worse!


----------



## Rafflesscam

Renforth said:


> It's actually hideous.. I explained to them their increase stated any purchase after May is under the new increase, all prior are under the old price range.. And explained I was a paying customer in March with an email of terms and conditions as of November 2019 under the pay increase as of the 1st January.. Now 10 weeks prior to having our pup we are told that's plus another £600!!
> They weren't interested in my argument and how their website reads.. They stated they increase every year.. I highlighted their increase in January.. And I was a paying customer under the knowledge of what I was paying for my pup..
> Iike you say probably nothing can be done as they've not withheld money.. But they state a pup is for life not just for lockdown.. Well look at the sudden demand and they're binning off genuine customers to take advantage of the current situation..
> It appears all breeders are and it's utterly disgusting!! The prices have rocketed!!!
> They also informed me they are increasing again by the end of the year to fall in line with other breeders and the current market..
> All about the profit not the welfare.. Oh and u can't put negative feedback on their site either as apparently they remove it 🤣
> I'm so sorry too about your disappointed child.. I also have one and it's not good enough.. But what can you do..
> [/QUOT


I contacted the puppy love website and they said we’ve had a lucky escape. Sure their website and Facebook page paint an amazing picture. I was actually recommended through a friend of a friend which made me not investigate more. They say all the right things on their website. They don’t allow anyone to leave reviews on either their Facebook page or website unless they have control of it. So not a true reflection. When lockdown happened and they suddenly have these dogs that were meant to be flown all around the world, it made me suspicious. Just how many puppies are coming out of this place? However, I brushed it to one side but I’m actually beyond grateful now that this has happened! An absolute blessing in disguise! I would hate to be part of lining these people’s pockets under a false pretense of them actually caring about their pups. I’d had a wobble anyway as although I’ve wanted a cockapoo for ages, my friend has a bedlington terrier and I’ve fallen in love with the breed. None shedding coats, good size dog and amazing nature. Think we’re going to look at getting one of those once the market crashes. I think raffles need to think that once everyone has got their pups and the demand goes down. They will take a hit - it is a short term gain with consequences for their ‘brand’


----------



## Renforth

Rafflesscam said:


> I contacted the puppy love website and they said we’ve had a lucky escape. Sure their website and Facebook page paint an amazing picture. I was actually recommended through a friend of a friend which made me not investigate more. They say all the right things on their website. They don’t allow anyone to leave reviews on either their Facebook page or website unless they have control of it. So not a true reflection. When lockdown happened and they suddenly have these dogs that were meant to be flown all around the world, it made me suspicious. Just how many puppies are coming out of this place? However, I brushed it to one side but I’m actually beyond grateful now that this has happened! An absolute blessing in disguise! I would hate to be part of lining these people’s pockets under a false pretense of them actually caring about their pups. I’d had a wobble anyway as although I’ve wanted a cockapoo for ages, my friend has a bedlington terrier and I’ve fallen in love with the breed. None shedding coats, good size dog and amazing nature. Think we’re going to look at getting one of those once the market crashes. I think raffles need to think that once everyone has got their pups and the demand goes down. They will take a hit - it is a short term gain with consequences for their ‘brand’


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Nothing surprises me with the larger breeders - sorry to hear about disappointed children but I think you have dodged a bullet as when they are breeding these kind of numbers they can not be socialising and raising the pups as they should best be raised in a family environment.

Not sure if any of you have seen the news of the stolen pups recently and then photos of the barn the dogs lived in and pups were raised in - not a way to best raise family pets,


----------



## Renforth

2ndhandgal said:


> Nothing surprises me with the larger breeders - sorry to hear about disappointed children but I think you have dodged a bullet as when they are breeding these kind of numbers they can not be socialising and raising the pups as they should best be raised in a family environment.
> 
> Not sure if any of you have seen the news of the stolen pups recently and then photos of the barn the dogs lived in and pups were raised in - not a way to best raise family pets,


I saw the news of the Lorton pups but not about the barns they were in.. So sad.. Glad I've decided to rescue a pup now...


----------



## Rafflesscam

Renforth said:


> I saw the news of the Lorton pups but not about the barns they were in.. So sad.. Glad I've decided to rescue a pup now...


I would rather a rescue but need a low shedding/ lower allergy dog. Congrats on the new pup! much rather that than line this breeders pockets. Can you imagine how much money they’re making!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Some photos of the conditions dogs kept in at Lortons on here Lancashire Against Puppy Farming

For low shedding/allergy Rafflesscam have you looked at poodles? With a cute teddybear cut they are every bit as cute as cockapoos and you know exactly what coat you will end up with unlike a cross


----------



## Rafflesscam

2ndhandgal said:


> Some photos of the conditions dogs kept in at Lortons on here Lancashire Against Puppy Farming
> 
> For low shedding/allergy Rafflesscam have you looked at poodles? With a cute teddybear cut they are every bit as cute as cockapoos and you know exactly what coat you will end up with unlike a cross


I quite like bedlingtons. Hopefully in six months loads will come up when the people who should never have got a dog in the first place decide to get rid of them.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Yes I think there are going to be a lot of young dogs in rescue coming up - bedlingtons are fab!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Just seen a comment elsewhere about other breeders doing this and there is a suggested that Trading Standards might be interested in them breaching contracts they have with you - just a thought


----------



## Rafflesscam

2ndhandgal said:


> Just seen a comment elsewhere about other breeders doing this and there is a suggested that Trading Standards might be interested in them breaching contracts they have with you - just a thought


yeah - I was considering reporting them to
Their council. I’ve spoke to someone who got a pup off them in March and it was poorly for a month. She spoke to someone who got a pup in April who had parvo!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

I would urge you to report them and encourage them to too. The more reports they get the more chance there is that they will be forced to either close or at least clean up their act and do the right thing for the dogs


----------



## Cljl09

alrmoliveira said:


> Im glad you are not going through with Raffles. They are obviously a puppy farm. I joined a Facebook group for cockapoo owners and they have blocked people that ask questions a such as where is the puppy’s mother or any negative comments. Please do not buy from them 😞 I got my lovely boy from an amazing person in Lincolnshire, happy to pass on the contact. Important when you get a puppy from a good breeder you might have to wait. Better wait and have a healthy puppy than to give money to puppy farms 😞


Please could you let me know your breeders details? Thanks 🙂


----------



## ralph07

We were on their waiting list for 13 months (due to a change in circumstances in that time) and my concerns grew and grew as time went on. 
They have increased their prices three times in the period but this last jump was the final straw and we asked for our money back. 
Although I know people who have lovely frogs from Raffles I do feel they are a puppy farm with a good website and big following! They ALWAYS seem to have litters ready to go - often posting that they have different breeds at the same time - so clearly they always have multiple litters. I just don’t know how they can look after the welfare of their puppies and they never post about the adult dogs so I dread to think how they are looked after


----------



## Melanie bailes

popz2018 said:


> I contacted several previous buyers from Raffles via their Facebook group and several replied. All of them rated them very highly and said their dogs were all healthy. I also did the 2 hr trip to visit Raffles this weekend as I wanted to see it for myself and I felt they were very professional and their dogs most importantly, looked happy and healthy. I queried the bad reviews and according to Raffles, these people didn’t follow the guidelines. Apparently, one person took their pup, age 8-9wks to a pub before its 2nd vaccination. I also contacted their local council and asked if they had any issues with this breeder. They assured me they had the correct licence, been inspected by councils animal welfare inspector etc.. so anyway, my personal impression is that Raffle is actually what it says on their website. A large breeder but ethical and keen on animal welfare. They asked a lot about how many hrs I work, if we have a garden etc. They also offer to vaccinate the pups fully before they leave.


I have a raffles dog and I'm glad I bought him to save him from that place on reflection i should never have bought a puppy from them without seen parents and interaction with other puppies he was born with


----------



## ralph07

Do they actually not let you see the mum with pups? Has anyone got a detailed account of what picking up the pup entails? Can you see where most of the adult dogs live? And what do they say if you ask?

I am SO pleased we pulled out because even knowing they are a bad place I’m not sure I would have been able to say we didn’t want the puppy after meeting him!


----------



## Melanie bailes

Hi when you get there you go through massive gates and enter a property that holds three houses .. You go into a room were a puppy is waiting they carry in a supposed mother and father but they are not put down to interact with the puppy on reflection now the mother wasn't showing any sign that she had fed puppies.
There are no other puppies with yours to see well I wasn't shown any 
You are not shown any living accommodation for the puppies at all just told they are kept in a hudge barn type facility that you can see from the car park area 
It's not a normal environment at all I now think they are just a money making facility I also never met the lady only the man I'm not even sure she exists


----------



## 2ndhandgal

They bred around 150 litters during 2019 alone so have so many litters at one time they can not be giving decent socialisation and they have large barn type structures where presumably the dogs and pups all live. This number is well beyond what they are licensed for. There are also numerous account of pups having worms, ear mites and giardia and in cases being seriously ill. Any questions or negative comments are immediately deleted from their facebook page - they appear to only allow positive comments.


----------



## sachaboo

alrmoliveira said:


> Im glad you are not going through with Raffles. They are obviously a puppy farm. I joined a Facebook group for cockapoo owners and they have blocked people that ask questions a such as where is the puppy’s mother or any negative comments. Please do not buy from them 😞 I got my lovely boy from an amazing person in Lincolnshire, happy to pass on the contact. Important when you get a puppy from a good breeder you might have to wait. Better wait and have a healthy puppy than to give money to puppy farms 😞


love to know the good breeder in Lincolnshire please


----------



## ANovelIdea

Eltasho said:


> We bought our Alfie from Raffles and we cannot speak too highly of the staff at Raffles, they were excellent and are always there to give you advice and help at any time. We have kept in touch and they welcome any updates on your new furry pal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sooooooooo Cute!!!


----------

